# [Deleted - please see message below]



## jaym (Oct 4, 2016)

[Please see the big red date at the top of the page.]


----------



## presley (Oct 4, 2016)

This forum is for last minute rentals only. You need to place a rental wanted ad in the marketplace (red line on top of this page).


----------

